# BBC documentary on the effects of vaping on the cells of our body



## Alex (21/5/16)

BBC Horizon

submitted 2 hours ago by KhaosHakomairos 

So the BBC are releasing a documentary on the effects of vaping on the cells of our body.

You can catch a preview of it here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03vmgdh

Seems like they'll be going really in-depth hopefully they'll be unbiased enough to elaborate on facts about vaping be them good or bad.

Disclaimer: May not be accessible for those outside of the UK but Im sure someone will upload it elsewhere at some point.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4kdktn/bbc_horizon/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Informative 3


----------



## SAVaper (21/5/16)

Thanks Would like to see the complete program.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Great clip
Thanks @Alex 
Vaping for the win!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (22/5/16)

Anything valid that can help vapers become more informed vapers will always be a win. Thanks for staying on top @Alex.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cerberus (22/5/16)

Just had a look at the preview of it and they did 3 tests on a blood vessel tear and how cells repair themselves in a non smoker, smoker and vaper.
Non smoker: cells would repair the damage in 21 hours.
Smoker: takes basically for ever to repair the tear in a blood vessel
Vaper: the same as a non smoker. Virtually identical.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (22/5/16)

If anyone can't view it. The just of the short clip is




That's the effect of blood vessels repairing themselves after a natural tear was introduced over 21 hours. The untreated is a non-smoker. It's good to note that they don't say that e-cigs are harmless, but it is very good evidence that it doesn't impair the blood vessels repairing themselves like cigarette smoke does.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Franky (23/5/16)

And here it is... before they take it down...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/5/16)

Interesting , keen to see the full show as well !


----------



## Franky (23/5/16)

Looks like menthol kills more cells 

Then again... tobacco kills 94% of the cells... so there's that...


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/5/16)

Brilliant documentary. Well worth a watch


----------



## Caveman (23/5/16)

That was a good watch. Definitely worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (23/5/16)

Interesting to see the non smoker feedback and tests after vaping for 28 days. One has to think what the outcome would have been if he took up smoking for 28 days. It shows you that for a non smoker to take up vaping and become addicted to it is not as easy as the media want us to believe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/5/16)

hands said:


> Interesting to see the non smoker feedback and tests after vaping for 28 days. One has to think what the outcome would have been if he took up smoking for 28 days. It shows you that for a non smoker to take up vaping and become addicted to it is not as easy as the media want us to believe.


It's all about the toxic cocktail in cigarettes. 

Did you see how low the nicotine levels were of the NRT and Vapers after 4 weeks. Also probably the reason we don't see as many teen vapers as we do teen smokers, once they bored with the fade, the nicotine hasn't caught them, unless they being using Silver's 18mg juice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (23/5/16)

Very good documentary! I was very surprised with the results of Menthol vs Pina Colada!
Mentol 25% of cells survived vs Pina Colada over 50%...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/5/16)

nice to have an official source confirm pretty much what we already knew.. this whole thing is about harm reduction. It's not totally safe, nothing in life is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## newvaper (3/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks Would like to see the complete program.



It's available on you tube. Just search for "horizon miracle or menace" and it should be on the top of the results
Or click on this link while it is still there
Horizon: E-Cigarettes - Miracle or Menace?

I would *highly* recommend watching this especially show it to people who don't understand the benefits of vaping.
I think the makers of this doccie were very balanced and overall came out with the message that vaping could be a health innovation of enormous importance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## newvaper (3/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Brilliant documentary. Well worth a watch


This was the documentary I saw last week which made me take up vaping. A true must see.
Here is a youtube link to the full version. Horizon: E-Cigarettes - Miracle or Menace?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

newvaper said:


> This was the documentary I saw last week which made me take up vaping. A true must see.
> Here is a youtube link to the full version. Horizon: E-Cigarettes - Miracle or Menace?


Welcome to the coolest gig in town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (3/6/16)

Very good documentary and very impartial. For me smoking 2.5 packs of cigs a day versus vaping has made a very big difference in my life. I am glad to be vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

